# uploading new sig pic ignore this post



## gijive (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Matt308 (Jan 19, 2009)

Here is the proper place to do this, gijive. I left a redirect so you can find it.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice pic, GI


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 20, 2009)

That P-40 was just a good looking machine!

Makes a great sig


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 20, 2009)

yeah that looks good!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Jolly good show old boy....carry on!


----------

